# Best place to get good price on HS724 replacement tires?



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

I need new tires for my HS724. The originals are size 14x4.0-6, and I can't seem to find anything in that size with a snow tread at local stores or on Amazon or ebay. Or I should say I can't find anything that isn't absurdly expensive. 

I don't need OEM tires, so anyone have recommendations on what alternatives there are at a good price, and the best place to buy them?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I had Sticker Shock on Honda Tires when getting One Ready to sell....Wound up Drilling Holes in the axle, and Replaced the Wheels and Tires. IIRC I used a set from a 22" MTD.


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

Just an update. In another thread on this forum about tire problems I was having, multiple people recommended the Xtrac Carlisle tire on Amazon. So I think I'm going to order this one: https://www.amazon.com/Carlisle-X-Trac-Lawn-Garden-Tire/dp/B06XPV3XVZ. It's an inch shorter, but should still work and it's only $19 each. But if anyone else has recommendations, please share.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Studly,
If you get those tires which are good traction, only run them with about 10 PSI air pressure if you have the "Split Rims", otherwise you could leak air from in-between the split of the rim.
Just use the recommended pressure that Honda calls for, which is around 8 PSI, but I would use 10.
Don't fill them and leave them at 20 PSI. 
Maybe only use the higher pressure to seat the bead, then drop the pressure on those rims, or you could force them to leak in between the rim if they are a Split Rim.
Plus you want them to be a little bit "Softer" to soak up any "Bumps" in the surface, to act as a little bit of "Suspension" for the snowblower, so it doesnt get the "Shock" to it every time it hits a bump in the road.


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Studly,
> If you get those tires which are good traction, only run them with about 10 PSI air pressure if you have the "Split Rims", otherwise you could leak air from in-between the split of the rim.
> Just use the recommended pressure that Honda calls for, which is around 8 PSI, but I would use 10.
> Don't fill them and leave them at 20 PSI.
> ...



Great tips, thanks! Was going to ask about the best PSI for the X-tracs ... good to know.


----------

